What tools do you use for Instagram Monetization? - qotdprinted
======
jvtonline
This depends on what content you're looking to monetize. For popular fitness
trainers I know of SKWOD, which is a mobile app that lets top trainers sell
their workout programs direct to their fans who pay a weekly subscription for
access. It's hard for trainers who have built an audience on Instagram to
monetize in a meaningful way doing what they want to do, being fitness. As
Instagram doesn't allow transactions it is best to use third party tools and
apps, but leverage the captive Instagram audience. I know my comment is
specific to the fitness niche, but hope it helps.

~~~
jvtonline
For full disclosure I am the Co-Founder of SKWOD (forgot to mention it in my
previous comment).

